# كليب ملاك وهاجر



## taten (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*كليب العلاقة بين رومانى او ملاك هنرى و الفتاة المسلمة هاجر ( الذى قتل بسببة والدة ب 120 طلقة) وضع على النت ويظهر ان الفتاة لم تغتصب وكانت تضحك وانا نزلت الكليب هل اضع لكم الرابط ام ممنوع*


----------



## BITAR (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*لا داعى*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 نوفمبر 2009)

taten   كرا ليك على الخبر

كتير من المنتديات الاسلامية تبنت ان الموضوع اغتصاب

ولكن هو مش كده​


----------



## peter patot (10 نوفمبر 2009)

نزل يا بنى انت الكليب انت مشفتش الى حصل للواد


----------



## peter patot (10 نوفمبر 2009)

اففففففففففففففففففففف


----------

